# Outback Boo-boo



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was pulling my OB up, and have all of 2 1/2'-3' MAX clearance between house and privacy fence. Jimmy had been in the OB, and forgot to put the steps up.














Thought he was going to watch out as I pulled it up to plug into power, as the battery had gone dead. He decided he wanted to ride shotgun, but had been back to the OB, so I figured everything was clear...........WRONG!!! All of a sudden I hear BAM, SCRAPE, ETC!! Jimmy had left the steps down, they hit the block/stuccoed foundation of the house AND the phone connection. YIKES!!







Anybody want a set of mangled, uncloseable triple steps??














They're free!!







Reminds me of the need for PERSONAL walk-around, and not letting anyone else be responsible, even if moving a few feet in close quarters!
Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I was pulling my OB up, and have all of 2 1/2'-3' MAX clearance between house and privacy fence. Jimmy had been in the OB, and forgot to put the steps up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are sooooo right. If you are responsible for driving, you need to be the one that personally takes the last walk around. My DW is really good at getting things done, but we both take a last walk around to make sure everything is hooked up right and everything is done.

Sorry about the steps, hope you can get them fixed soon. Ever thought about upgrading to automatic electric steps?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bummer







I hate when that happens but know how easy things happen, Hope there was not to much damage to the house.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a similar "accident" the other day when I took the Outback to the dealer's for service......

I hooked up and pulled out from the storage facility. I heard and felt a tug on the trailer. I got out and the DW asked what I'd hit. I told her I couldn't have hit anything as I had just pulled out from under the storage roof.

I got out and looked around ther trailer. I didn't see anything. At first. Then I noticed a red marker light lying on the ground. I picked it up and noticed the light cover on the rear of the trailer was missing. Then I noticed the gutter extension lying on the ground a few feet away.

Apparently, I had turned a little too sharply and the rear of the trailer had swung around and just caught the red marker light cover and the gutter extension on the steel beam next to the trailer. Didn't even break the light bulb. No scratches! No dings! Nothing. Whew!!

Replaced the marker light cover and the dealer replaced the gutter end. LUCKY!!!!!

It pays to pull away slowly and make sure you clear everything!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry Darlene that is a Bummer.









Tami


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> I was pulling my OB up, and have all of 2 1/2'-3' MAX clearance between house and privacy fence. Jimmy had been in the OB, and forgot to put the steps up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are sooooo right. If you are responsible for driving, you need to be the one that personally takes the last walk around. My DW is really good at getting things done, but we both take a last walk around to make sure everything is hooked up right and everything is done.

Sorry about the steps, hope you can get them fixed soon. Ever thought about upgrading to automatic electric steps?








[/quote]

X3 to that - I always do a complete walk-around and ask myself if I have forgotten anything - then I ask DW if I have forgotten anything so that I can get an honest answer









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bout all you can say is "shucks"................... Time for a new step...

Carey


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry for the damage and luckily it was a removable part, not the skin of the OB. I had a couple of close calls letting others guide me and help during my walk around. Now no matter what I always do the final walk around.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a tough break. Hope you can get a good price on new ones.


----------



## highgrade (May 14, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Sorry Darlene that is a Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RizFam, I love the bbq spit "signature". Can I ask how you did that?

Highgrade
21RS


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Darlene sorry to hear what happen
Just remember it could have been really worst then what did happen
I know all to well what it like to not double check things
Now it seems like I triple check things now

Don


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

I keep thinking that will be the thing I forget. Sorry to hear about the damage, hope it's easy to replace.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

I only have 3 inches of clearance as well... thanks for ringing my bell! I'll try to learn from your experience.
Hang in there!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Anyone notice she doesn't seem all that concerned with the damage to her house. But let the OB get a scratch and "Woe Nelly!"







LOL, you have to love an OB owner!

Sorry to hear about your damage and I'm glad nobody was hurt.

Mike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> Anyone notice she doesn't seem all that concerned with the damage to her house. But let the OB get a scratch and "Woe Nelly!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I haven't even LOOKED at the damage to the house!! I was so overwhelmed with the post the telephone box/connectors WAS on laying all over the driveway, and Jimmy was yelling, "Mama, the steps won't close, the steps won't close!! What you gonna do? The steps won't close!!"








Believe it or not, AT&T came out within an HOUR of my calling to report the phone out, on JULY 4th(!), and replaced everything.........no charge!!







The guy was so nice, and tried to make me feel better, saying it could have happened to anybody with as little clearance as I have there. 
And just think how many time I've blown my horn at people at pointed that their steps were open on their TT!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Highgrade said:


> Sorry Darlene that is a Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RizFam, I love the bbq spit "signature". Can I ask how you did that?

Highgrade
21RS
[/quote]

Hi







I PM'd you so we wouldn't Hyjack Darlene's thread.

Tami


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I had a little accident on our FIRST outing. On our way out, we had to return to our house for a forgotten item. There was a car parked in the cul-de-sac and I needed that space he was in. I watched as I got close, but thought I had cleared it and started my turn. All of a sudden, I heard and felt the bump.







The rear awning support hit the cars tail light assembly. It ripped the awning out of the clip on the bottom and broke his tail light. Fortunately, it didn't rip the mounting bracket out of the camper, but just broke the part of the bracket at the bottom of the arm. I was able to tie the arm to the rear door handle and pressed on. I did leave a not for the guy and told him that we would talk on Sunday when I got home. His car is pretty beat up and all I had to do was replace the light assembly. I went to our local (very small) RV shop and the guy GAVE (for free) me a used bracket. I felt so bad. We had only slept in it while in the driveway up to that time. I am now a little paranoid about getting too close to ANYTHING. This the the largest thing I have EVER towed, so I am getting a little more comfortable each time I tow.


----------

